# i made a box.........pic heavy



## maddog-1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

had some spare wood laying around, soooooo






i made a box





then i made a smaller melamine box





it slides inside the 1st box





see





then i put some random cords and stuff in between the box's





now it gets hot, and lights up





if the need arises we can hold discos inside the box









then i built a door, i'm not very good at doors :-(






now i just need to order some glass for the door, will be getting 2 sheets of 5mm glass to make my own style double glazed door.

so this is my new incubator, it's 2ft squared, can fit about 6-8 x 7L starmaid tubs, just need to work out what i'm doing for the shelving

thanks for looking


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 1, 2012)

Very talented. Call me when the disco is on!


----------



## Virides (Apr 1, 2012)

maddog-1979 said:


> now i just need to order some glass for the door, will be getting 2 sheets of 5mm glass to make my own style double glazed door.



And a stainless steel snake handle? Virides - Stylish Enclosure Enhancements


----------



## Sinners121 (Apr 1, 2012)

thought of any insulation? other than that looks really cool congrats


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice i like the purple leds


----------



## maddog-1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

thats why i put a box inside a box, every part thats wood is min 34mm thick ( 18mm pine and 16mm melamine) even on the front door it all overlaps each other so there will be no drafts, i will be lining the door with 3-5mm rubber seal as well, and the glass will be 10mm thick . hoping it does the job to hold a steady temp, wont know until i get the glass cut this week tho and start testing it out



Sinners121 said:


> thought of any insulation? other than that looks really cool congrats


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 1, 2012)

Thats cool I want 1 for my gecko eggs.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

thanks for the kind words everyone.

any ideas what i can use for the shelves, ideally some kind of wire/metal racks. been lookin around tho and cant find any pre fabbed stuff that i could fit to size


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 1, 2012)

What about the white plastic egg crate stuff? not sure if that the exact name I belive they use it for fluro lights in celings to direct light and can bet thru hardware's and lighting shops.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

that could be a goer, thanks Gibblore. will be easy to cut to size. will have to check out the stregth of it tho , as the incubator is bigger than it looks in the pics, i need the shelves to be about 2 ft wide 2ft deep


----------



## Kimberlyann (Apr 1, 2012)

I like ya box 

Lol, wish i had some spare wood laying around along with some cords and disco lights


----------



## maddog-1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

hehe, i always have wood ..... disco lights i got ages ago off ebay and never used, but the heat cord and thermo are a incubator kit i got from reptile city yesty. was over $200 for that but it's a good pulsing thermo, and the same thing those guys use for their own reps, so it must do a pretty good job


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 1, 2012)

maddog-1979 said:


> that could be a goer, thanks Gibblore. will be easy to cut to size. will have to check out the stregth of it tho , as the incubator is bigger than it looks in the pics, i need the shelves to be about 2 ft wide 2ft deep



Easy to cut with tin snips I think it should hold the weight of the tubs but may not hurt to run a couple of bits of dowling as supports to be on the safe side. Cheers


----------



## ericrs (Apr 4, 2012)

great work mate. if that thing works as good as it looks then you are gonna have alot of hatchies to look after...


----------

